# OK well this is the second time for an EO problem



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the second time I used Sweet Orange EO from Lillian and the stuff just lays on the top of the finished soap. Just a film of oil. 
Guess this shouldn't be used as a frangrance but instead used as part of your oils and butters.
Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have had this problem, started with cheap EO and had to add alot. Then I got this really good stuff and tried to use the same amount and it did the same thing. I cut the mount down from the original 3 oz to 1 oz per 8lb and it worked much better.
How much orange did you use Sondra? Considering its from Lillian who doesn't cut her oils as much you wouldn't need much. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

evidently too much 
It was a 56 oz batch which went in 2 slots of the MM and I used 2 oz sweet orange and 1 oz lemon grass with probably 1/4 oz DB 
Think I will have to rebatch this stuff but am waiting till tomarrow and see what happens.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, 56 oz is 3.5 lbs. At .7 oz ppo (which is what I use with FOs, usually less with EOs) that would be 2.4 oz of fragrance and you used 3.25. So yeah, I'd say you used a bit too much.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well that maybe Kathy and I am not doubting you but why would one oz too much of an EO make that much difference when stirred in and blended well at trace. This is what I don't understand. How can I get a layer of just oil on the top


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know *why* it happens, I just know it does. I have only had it happen once and I used the proper amount. It was suggested that the FO I used was cut with too much oil. So I don't understand either.

And if the problem is excess oil then why is it that I have one recipe that I can superfat at 20% and not have this problem? Maybe it has something to do with the carrier oils used in the fragrance?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

UMM hope Barb or Vicki gets in on this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

oK Sondra, for what it is worth, my take on it.. Since I have only used Lills sweet orange in blends.. Goat milk soap is already superfatted because of the fat in the goat milk, we all know that.. Now most people also superfat their recipes by 3 to 5 percent.. Add pure EO, that is not diluted to that and I believe is too much oil for the lye to do its job and turn all oils into soap.. 
Orange oil especially, which is a true oil.. I would try changing my recipe and cut out the 3 to 5 percent on a soap calculator.. and go from there.. When I first started soaping, I had this happen a few times and it was not consistent with oils, some did it with FO's and some with Eo's.. the stronger ones.. I have learned with good oils (Lills is One) to cut out the superfatting and go with just what is in the goatmilk, and I still get a nice cleansing soap that moisturizes the skin..
Hope this helps 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Barb but I am not sure how to do that with the soap calc. so hope someone will lead me thru it . Soap calc for DUMMIES


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Sondra,
Up in the top right hand corner of soap calc... there is a box and the first thing in the box is percent of water to oils, second one is the superfatt box and it is automatically set to 5 percent.. Outline that and change it to 1 percent or to 0 and you will notice that your recipe now calls for more lye.. 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:blush Thanks Barb


----------

